# Inside corner dripedge



## BobDog (Sep 19, 2021)

My house is in New England, where we get cold weather and snow. This portion of roof (photos below) has an inside corner but it isn't a simple meeting of two rooflines. One roof is slightly higher than the other. The result is that the drip edge doesn't work and rain streams down the small vertical wall, on the vertical board. 

What is the right way to address this? Can I put a custom-bent piece of sheet metal horizontal, at the inside corner, to continue the right dripedge? Is it acceptable for that drip edge to extend a few inches away from the house, so even wind-blown water doesn't stream down the house? What is the right shape for such a metal piece?

You can see what looks like a gutter to the left. That's just a 5' length of gutter with no downspout, open on the far left, acting as a water diverter, because there is a door under it. 

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

That pork chop facia return needs to be cut. I bet water is running behind that corner post as well and rotting the wall out.


----------



## BobDog (Sep 19, 2021)

Andy - Thank you for the comment. You're certainly right about water getting behind. I see evidence of that.

Are you saying to remove wood part A and wood part B? 

Are you saying YES to a horizontal drip edge C going across the triangular piece like the green lines below? What stops water from getting behind C? 

What about adding drip edge extension D? Should C reach out to D?


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Cut where the red lines are, wouldn't hurt to cut the green line C as well but C will not need a drip edge. Then you can extend D to the edge and you should be good to go.


----------

